

Bump's New App Flock Creates Shared Photo Albums With Friends - cperry
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/26/bump-flock/

======
comatose_kid
Disclosure: ex-Bumper here

I've been beta testing this app for a few weeks now and it is an excellent
example of a really good app - do one thing in a really streamlined way, do it
in a way no one has done before, and improve the user's life in a way that
matters.

Download it, you'll really like it.

Oh, and great job guys :)

